# Gym Addicts



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Apr 11, 2018)

Are there any gym or workout addicts out there? I work out on a regular basis but I'm looking to amp it up and was wondering if there was anyone out there that would be interested in starting a motivation group (I guess it could be called) to discuss new exercises and tips for eating healthy on the job and just about everything else that fitness entails.


----------



## Milford34 (Jun 16, 2018)

I really love working out but have been slacking recently, as I just started EMT classes and have been trying to stay on top of the reading, BUT I know that I need to get back to it, once i get into the routine of going to the gym it is hard for me to not go to the gym or i just get in a bad mood all together. 

Its already been proving tough to pick healthy choices while having such long days. 
I just need to get my butt back in gear and get back to the gym, I enjoy weights, group classes, PiYo, hiking and biking. 
Not a fan of running. haha


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Jun 18, 2018)

When I went through paramedic school and working full time as a civilian EMT, before I joined the Air Force, I also struggled. I gained like 20 pounds in the beginning It really sneaks up on ya. I felt absolutely terrible! So what I started doing was eating oatmeal with a banana or apple for breakfast, supplementing lunch with LeanShake from GNC, and then a decent supper. I didn't drop much weight (maybe 5-10 pounds) because I wasn't working out but I didn't gain either lol. 

I enjoy running but I recently injured my foot so I had to take some time off to heal but I plan on getting back out there today. I have some hand weights that I utilize at home and I do alot of body weight exercises. I'd like to up my game since I have the base gym just down the road (free) because I'd like to apply for the local EMS and/or Fire departments. I'm stationed in Las Vegas so I have to be in my prime lol.

Where are you located?


----------



## Milford34 (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice to meet you! 

I was also in the Air Force ( for a year, i fractured my pelvis in deployment training) 
I live in Michigan, and am a member with the local fire department. I am in basic class right now, accelerated version, so I will be done mid august. 

I wish i could enjoy running, but I've never been a good runner, but enjoy the rowing machine and swimming. 

I have trouble eating breakfast, but enjoy making smoothies when I do. Im just not usually hungry until around 10, and then by that time its almost lunch so everything gets all out of whack. Ive been making salads to take to class for lunch, with apples and some granola bars for snacks.


----------



## TheScientist (Jul 12, 2018)

For me, the gym's great for upper body exercises. For cardio, the best way is incorporating into your daily/weekly routine in some way. Classics include cycling to work, or if it's far and you need to drive, park your car a 20 minutes walk from your house


----------



## soflomedic14 (Jul 12, 2018)

Love this topic! 
I find the most important aspect is staying consistent! Keep up with cardio as well! Personally, I’m a FF/Medic and my station luckily has a pretty solid gym in it so I am able to get my workouts in when I’m on shift. I also have many friends who unfortunately don’t have much or any fitness equipment at their stations but they improvise and use things like resistance bands and body weight! A huge aspect is also, as you stated, diet! I compete in bodybuilding so I stay on top of my diet but I have learned so many tricks over the years to make it easier to stay on top of it when you’re on shift!


----------



## CGMedic16 (Sep 14, 2018)

Check out Jeff Cavalier he is the owner of Athlean X programs, but a lot of his content on his YouTube channel is free. He is a Physical Therapist - sports medicine, trains pro athletes - most notably trainer for the Mets. Anyhoo - his programs offer a serious overhaul in terms of true fitness - I have learned so much from his programs - I feel stronger, leaner, and running optimal for my shifts. My posterior chain and core is stronger - so it protects me on heavy lifts on the job. I went down the rabbit hole of doing a physique body building show. I could not put size on to truly be competitive with some of those girls that were running cycles (steroids - they are light ones so the virilization is not there). Anyways its a $hitload of work to get the bodyfat so low (props to soflomedic14 for your dedication to this sport!) - and I felt AWFUL (it is not meant to be sustainable)! I now just train for strength/well being, and am running long distances 3 times a week.  Am training for a 50K Ultra! much easier to fit this sort of training in - while managing the day job, and EMS shift work on the side. It just takes a little planning for sure.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 14, 2018)

Inserting shameless plug for http://www.555fitness.org/


----------



## Bill (Sep 22, 2018)

Have been a member of ATC Fitness for about 6 months - only $15/month and have access 24 hours a day. Good cardio and wt training equipment. I go 3 x week and use wts. Challenge is the cardio on opposite days. Need motivation to keep at it.


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice to meet so many fitness fanatics like myself!!! My husband will be starting a personal trainer program so I'm hoping to amp up my game. Cardio is no issue for me. I actually enjoy it but the strength training is my challenge. Hopefully having a in home trainer will be the boost I need to get over that hump lol. I plan on training for a half-marathon in the next few months. Super excited!!


----------



## Bill (Sep 30, 2018)

Good luck on your half-marathon!


----------



## Milford34 (Oct 1, 2018)

Im the opposite of that, i love love love weights, but struggle with running!


----------

